# fish compatability



## blackta3 (Oct 11, 2006)

I just upgraded to a 75 gal aquarium and was thinking of adding a foxface, blue hippo tang, diamond watchman goby, two cleaner shrimp (one scarlet skunk, and one blood red fire shrimp), and prob about 70 hermits and snails of some type (not sure yet what kind). does anyone see anything wrong with these fish i have selected and can anyone help me decide what kind of hermits and snails to get?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like a good set-up, but you do not mention what will be coming over from the old tank as well. Unless you meant otherwise I read your post as these being additions due to your ability to upgrade. Be careful handling the foxface as they are poisonous. Great algae eaters. I'd be concerned that the tang and foxface may one day square off but it is not as bad as 2 tangs in a smaller tank. Should be fine. Red legged hermits are typically the cheapest and best at eating algae. Nassarius snails are the way to go for cleanup snails. A couple of Mexican Turbos will help eat algae that forms on the glass.

If you can control yourself enough to keep just what you listed your parameters should be very stable if you don't over feed.


----------



## blackta3 (Oct 11, 2006)

no i'm not putting anything from my 30 gallon tank in it except the live rock. i'm giving the thirty with sand and animals to a friend who helped me buy it. How concerned should i be about the foxface and tang together? i've read that they are boce peaceful fish but i haven't had any experience with the foxface.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Here is one bit of information about tangs. They are peaceful fish. They are peaceful towards OTHER fish. They can and do have a tendency to have domination issues with other conspecifics, fish with the same shapes or colors as themselves. A lot of information (that not from online retailers just trying to sell you stuff) is that tangs fight other tangs. There are plenty of old threads around here with tales from keepers stating the violence in their tanks. I'm not saying that a tang will or must fight the foxface but that there is the slightest chance it could happen. By saying that you will be for warned and may even notice slight aggression before it turns into brute aggression. It's no different than your dad saying, you need to have air in the tires or you'll crash. In no way does that imply the tires are low, only suggests that _if_ they were low it could cause a crash. Just looking ahead at the possibilities.


----------

